# Pawuk’s GTO to be Drag Racer Magazine cover car



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pawuk’s GTO to be Drag Racer Magazine cover car*
by Jon Asher | http://www.whowon.com​
RICHFIELD, Ohio -- After beginning his 21st season in the ultra-competitive NHRA Pro Stock class with a semifinal round finish at the season-opening Carquest Auto Parts Winternationals in Pomona, California last weekend, Mark “Cowboy” Pawuk received more good news late in the week from Randy Fish, editor of Drag Racer Magazine. “Randy called to let me know that our Pontiac GTO is going to be the cover car on the publication’s May issue, which goes on sale early in April,” Pawuk said. “I’m kind of overwhelmed by the whole thing. Being featured in a national magazine like Drag Racer is pretty darn exciting all by itself, but then to find out we’re going to be on the cover, well, that’s the topper.”

Fish, who took over as editor of the magazine late last year, wrote the story about the “Cowboy’s” racing exploits, and also executed the stunning photography that accompanies it.

“I knew Randy was working on a story about our team,” Pawuk added, “because he spent a lot of time with us at the NHRA Finals last November, but I never expected anything like this.

“Every racer is dependent on publicity to keep his racing operation going. Winning races just isn’t enough. It’s a combination of doing well on the track, making all the personal appearances you can manage on behalf of your sponsors, and then generating positive print and electronic media coverage on top of all the rest that makes the difference.

“I can’t thank Randy and the rest of the people at Drag Racer Magazine enough for this opportunity of showcasing our team. It means a great deal to me personally because prior to getting our new GTO from chassis builder Jerry Bickel late last August we were in the midst of our worst season ever. Since then, thanks to Jerry and our engine program with Ron Krisher, our fortunes have changed, and for Drag Racer Magazine to publicly recognize that is very special to everyone on our team.

“No team owner or driver accomplishes anything on his or her own. It definitely takes an entire race team working together to make good things happen, so I’m really fortunate to have guys like Marcus Bowen, Craig Hankinson, Jim Shaver and Robert Morrow working with me.

“Now our goal is to go out and win the CSK Nationals in Phoenix this coming weekend. If we can manage that I’d have to say this would end up being the ‘best’ February in my 21 years inn Pro Stock!”


----------

